# Can we have another weigh in???



## dotndani (Mar 19, 2007)

Duncan who turned 1 year old in February is 17 lbs. Who else??


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Hey - Duncan - good going!!! My guys have actually been on diets since Nov. so I bet they are under that now!! Although Logan is about a foot taller than most Havs - maybe not a full foot - but he is really tall. I will have to get him weighed!!! He is healthy - thats what counts!!!! Cant wait to see him!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Kubrick at one year (in a week! ) is 14.5lbs.


----------



## dotndani (Mar 19, 2007)

Lina,
will you be at the playdate at Laurie's?
Laurie,
I have a communion the same day,but i am actually looking forward to the hav playdate more than the communion,LOL!!
Oh!! I'm so excited!!
I just hope Duncan behaves himself!!


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

Chico at 3.5 years weighs 16 lbs.

Cali at one year weighs 11.


----------



## Lo01 (Jul 22, 2007)

Hank at 11 months weighs 13.2 lbs... depending on what he's eaten for the day. 
*
'Lo*


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Beamer is 13.5 months old and weighs in at 10lbs on the dot.. 

Ryan


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Jillee weighs around 10 pounds at one year and Betzie weighs around four at 15 weeks!!! My little cuddle bugs!!!!


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

Oliver weighs 13 pounds at almost 9 months.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Dot, of course I will! Wouldn't miss it.


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

Gryff is 12.6 and he'll be a year old next month. I thought he would turn out bigger since his Mom is HUGE!


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Cricket weighed 6.2 at 13 weeks, and let me tell you, so far, she hasn't lived up the "picky eater" name havs seem to have! She plows thru food!


----------



## momtwoboys (Jan 28, 2008)

Dazey's 9.12lbs last month's vet appt. She's 2.


----------



## Sunnygirl (Jun 1, 2007)

Nico and Desi turned 1 a couple weeks ago. Desi is 16 pounds. Nico fluctuates between 11.5 and 12 pounds, depending on how much of Desi's food he manages to steal on a given day. Although Desi weighs more, he is skin and bones while Nico is a little bit chubby - Desi is taller and longer.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Pablo weighs 12 lbs at 7 months (steady since he's 6 months)


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Sissy is 3 yrs old & 4 months and weighs around 14.1 lbs.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Jasper is really tall (almost 13 inches at the whithers) and is holding at 18lbs at 2.5 years!! Cash was 21.5 at his yearly visit, and he is really short-- but really long. I think he is down to about 20 lbs now at 1.5 years.


----------



## AKathy (Mar 15, 2008)

Miss Stella G will be 1 year old on the 11th of May and she weighs 12 pounds. A nice armful


----------



## bentimom (Oct 10, 2007)

charley is 2 1/2 and is 15 pounds. belle is 7 months and she is 12 pounds.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Brady is a solid 18-19 pounds depending upon the day. Dot, so glad you and Duncan are coming to Laurie's playdate. I can't wait to see him! I am sure he will fit right in with all of our trouble makers (mine especially is trouble).


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Tori is 5 days shy of 9 mos. old and weighs 7.1 lbs.


----------



## Renee (Mar 27, 2008)

Miley weighed 4.5 lbs at her 3 month checkup. She was the runt of the litter, and the breeder said he thought she'd only get to 5 or 6 lbs. She was about 3 lbs when we got her at 9 weeks. I have a feeling she'll be close to the 10 lb mark full grown! She's got that heavy, round, cute little puppy belly now! And she's starting to acquire "freckles" on her skin....


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Shelby - 18 mos weighed in at 11.4 lbs.
Kodi's vet visit is next week, but I think he is close to 13 lbs at almost 30 mos.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Benji is 13 lbs or less depending on the day. He is 16 months. 
Lizzie is 11.7 at 9 months.


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

:whoo:Just took MeMe's to the vets today for a weigh in and she's...8 lbs and 12 ounces. I'll get an official height this weekend. I'd love to see her at 9". She's 11 1/2 months old.


----------



## ILoveLucy (Apr 4, 2008)

At 11 weeks, Our Little Lucy weighed in at 4 lbs. Then we removed the bling and the sweater and nekkid she weighed in at 3 lbs 13 oz :laugh:


----------



## TobyBaby (Mar 8, 2008)

Toby is about 5.5 pounds at 12 weeks according to the scale at puppy class. Up from 3.9 at 8 weeks. Nobody told him Havanese are picky eaters either.


----------



## arlene (Jul 28, 2007)

Javi is almost 8 lbs at 4 years old, Phoebe is 11.8 at 3 years old and Otto is 10.9 at 7 months. I would love to put about a 1lb on Javi - he eats as much or more than the others but he just doesn't put on weight. Now if only I could have that problem LOL

Arlene


----------



## ruthann (Jan 26, 2007)

Annabelle weighed 9 lbs. yesterday at her checkup at the Vets. She is 2 years and three months old and is 9 1/2 inches tall and 11 inches in length. Ruth Ann


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Henry is a 16-pounder.


----------



## wannabe (Feb 3, 2008)

Cash is 8.8 at 8 months. I guess 8 is his lucky number.


----------



## wannabe (Feb 3, 2008)

wannabe said:


> Cash is 8.8 at 8 months. I guess 8 is his lucky number.


What is up with that green underline? It is happening everytime I type Cash. It looks like some funky advertising??


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Tess is just under 10 pounds and 5 years old.


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

Brutus is 12# at 15 1/2 monts and Roxie is 7# at 13 months.


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Valentino went to the vet today for his shots and weighed in @ 16 lb. He needs more exercise!


----------



## Alexa (Jun 17, 2007)

Marley is 15lbs at almost 11 month. He stabilized at 14lbs for a while, but I guess then decided it was time to grow some more....


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

Sophie is 5 years old and weighs 12 lbs. Gabriel is 2.6 years old and weighs 15 lbs


----------



## judith (Dec 15, 2006)

coco is 18mo. and weighs in at 8.1#.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Bugsy is 22 months old and he weighs between 11.8 and 12 lbs depending on the day. While he is done growing height wise, I don't think he is done filling out just quite yet.


----------



## TnTWalter (May 9, 2007)

Winston's 13 pounds at 1 year. 

My next one is going to be closer to 10 though...he's heavy to carry one-armed.

Otis across the street weighs just a little more now closer to 14. He has lost 4-5 pounds and looks great!!

They are the same size now. Although she keeps Otis in a really short hairdo so they don't look alike.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Gucci was 8.8 lbs at her 1 year old 'well baby' vet visit.  I guess she likes 8's too.

Wannabe, the green underlining is probably your spell check not recognizing the context or capitalization of Cash, add it to your spell check and it'll stop.

Kara


----------



## mugsy & me (Feb 3, 2008)

mugsy is 17 months, close to 18 and weighs in at 10 pounds (all fur & fury)


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

wannabe said:


> What is up with that green underline? It is happening everytime I type Cash. It looks like some funky advertising??


I do not see it. Perhaps it has to do with your computer setting. I know when I am writing a word document it will do that because of the grammar settings. Just an idea.


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

Lilly weighed in at 13.3 today and is 1year and 4 months young :biggrin1: She lost 3 lbs with her hair cut.ound:


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

Lilly's mom said:


> Lilly weighed in at 13.3 today and is 1year and 4 months young :biggrin1: She lost 3 lbs with her hair cut.ound:


WOW, Katrina...3 lbs??? I think I'm going to go cut MY hair!!! ound:


----------



## Moko (Dec 11, 2007)

My Molly is 19 months (how did THAT happen?!:jaw and she's still 19 pounds of pure lovin'!ound:


----------



## Atomickittyn (Aug 25, 2007)

Yoyo is 1 year and 2 days and he weighs 16 lbs!


----------



## Atomickittyn (Aug 25, 2007)

Lilly's mom said:


> Lilly weighed in at 13.3 today and is 1year and 4 months young :biggrin1: She lost 3 lbs with her hair cut.ound:


3 lbs?! You're kidding right? 

I luv that picture of Lilly, she looks like she's having so much fun!


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Vinny is 20 lbs at 20 months. Lulu is about 6.6 ish at 11 months.
Carole
xxoox


----------



## EstrellaVila (Nov 30, 2007)

Carmen is 16.7 pounds and 3 years...Tito's weight changes everyday depending on what he ate ... pig


----------



## earfax (Mar 24, 2008)

Mollie is 16lbs at 2 years


----------



## TobyBaby (Mar 8, 2008)

Toby goes to the vet tomorrow so we'll see what the real weight is.


----------



## Rita (Jan 1, 2007)

Houston just went to the vet today. At 16 months,he is 12 lbs.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Bella will be 4 in Aug. and weighs 6lbs
Freddie is 2.5 years old and 15lbs and 11-11.5 inches at the withers
Scudder is 17 months and weighs 15lbs. He is only 9.5 inches, but solid and sturdy boned! He looks quite a bit smaller than fred even though they are both 15lbs.


----------



## TobyBaby (Mar 8, 2008)

Toby's official weight at 13 weeks is 5.7 pounds. And a few ounces cuter every day as well


----------

